# new doors and windows.



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone in the Jalisco or Nayarit know of a person who does door and windo replacements?


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

surfrider said:


> Anyone in the Jalisco or Nayarit know of a person who does door and windo replacements?


I will assume this is for a home.
Amigos de Bucerias has a referals list on the website and you could also post on the Bucerias Yahoo Group which will get you local information and recommendations on who people have used and been satisfied with the work performed and cost element etc.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

That is right I forgot about that - thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Just about any Aluminio y Vidrio place ...... but it depends on if it's just the glass or the whole window. Wood, steel or aluminum? Lots of them here in Melaque but I doubt they would travel that far north


----------

